# If you are



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

*If you are looking for a superbly fit and finished 1911, with inherent accuracy and reliability right out of the box, AND, with a minimum of cast and MIM parts, than Springfield Armory is for you. Forget Colt...it's a has been.*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Only somewhat inexpensive 1911 with no MIM parts is the Sig Revolution.

There is even lower cost models out now for less than $800.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I don't really see why everyone worries so much about MIM parts. I have heard that a lot of the manufacturers MIM parts are very strong. I know my Kimber has a few MIM parts but that doesn't not stop me from trusting it 100%


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree, it doesn't matter to me. But, some people like no MIM parts.


----------

